# D3 suche Gästepass



## Bearfish90 (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem Gästepass.

meine online-zeiten sind leider recht unvorhersehbar. falls sich dennoch jemand angesprochen fühlt - melde dich gerne per pn.

spielen würde ich wohl einen Dämonenjäger (obwohl Barbar und Zauberer auch noch mit im Topf ist  ) 

Grüße


----------

